# Cannot adopt a kitten due to breeding queen



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Humn. My new little queen, Lily, I have been wondering about getting her a friend as I work full time and I think she would be happier with someone to play with. However when I contacted the RSPCA they said they won't rehome to a home with unneutered animals. Anyone else had this and do you know if other shelters, such as the CPL, are more flexible?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If she is new, how old is your girl ? I don't think she can be classed as a queen until she is an adult. If she is under say 6/7 mths old, she is just a baby. Plenty of people don't have their cats spayed until then, none of them would be turned down for a kitten.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Saikou said:


> If she is new, how old is your girl ? I don't think she can be classed as a queen until she is an adult. If she is under say 6/7 mths old, she is just a baby. Plenty of people don't have their cats spayed until then, none of them would be turned down for a kitten.


Indeed I did think of that - she's only 15 weeks and it's perfectly normal she's unspayed. But... well. I was honest with them from the start, as I was explaining why I was looking for an indoor cat ('I have an enclosure but can't have a catflap because I'm intending to breed Egyptian Mau...' etc). So because I don't *intend* to spay her they still said no. It didn't occur to me that'd be an issue so I was entirely up front.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Rescues really are making rods for their own backs!!! they are so damn fussy,yet whinge about being full all the time they really do need to reconsider their policies,so many animals are missing out on good loving homes because of these stupid rules!!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I have come across this a few times as well.

They generally state that any kitten over 5 months must be neutered, however even if she is younger than this and you let them know that you have no intention of neutering her they will generally refuse.

Their are so many problems with backyard breeders that rescue's have to deal with that they generally find it hard to understand that someone is being a responsible breeder and not contributing to the rescue situation.

All I can suggest is to try a couple of different places.

Explain that your breeding queen is registered (if she is) and that you will be breeding occasionally and responsibly.

It may also help to reasuure them that you will not be breeding from the kitten you adopt, although some places will not believe this.

Adopting an already neutered adult may be easier to do as they know you cannot breed from it.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, I was sat on the end of the phone feeling a bit disappointed explaining that unless you somehow ban the entire cat fancy / pedigree showing hobby there will always be people running actual breeding programs. Like, breeding their cats *on purpose*. More than once even. *Shock*. Doesn't make us bad owners. I know there's a cat population problem but... well. Am I wrong in saying that a person seeking out a certain breed is unlikely to get a cat from a rescue? I don't mean even, I mean instead of the pedigree on that occasion - they're looking for that particular pedigree cat for some particular reason. Lily's kittens don't occupy the same 'market' as rescue cats.

Edit: Yes she is registered. I was looking for a kitten rather than an adult, to be a playmate for her, but the branch I was talking to does early neutering so that was a non-issue. I was suitably positive about the kitten being 'done' before he came to me (to be honest I really am - neutering him myself would be an extra cost, having it done already is nice!) but still no.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well that's simply ridiculous. If the kitten is already neutered, what on earth is their problem? And then they claim the rescues are overflowing and that's why they have to keep turning cats away. Well, with policies like that, no wonder!

Try CPL and don't mention that you will be breeding your girl. Alternatively, bite the bullet and buy in another future queen.

Liz


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2009)

lizward said:


> Try CPL and don't mention that you will be breeding your girl.
> Liz


This is why many reputable rescues have such a rule - because of people who do deliberately lie or knowingly omit the truth, it`s not the rescues creating a rod for their own back but the liars `out there` who force them to bring in such blanket rules...


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, misleading the rescue doesn't seem a good plan. And sadly buying another queen isn't really an option, I don't have a spare several hundred notes floating around right now!


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2009)

It`s well worth contacting smaller rescue`s for whom each potential adopter is treated as an individual on their own merits, you would be more likely find one then willing to let you adopt a girl but may prefer to offer you one which is already spayed, [ many rescues spay at 12 weeks now which is absolutely safe and carries no ill effects ], so if a 12 week old + is ok for you and your current girl then it will likely strengthen your chances of adoption from a small but very good rescue :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've had this very problem but with hubby being in the forces - apparently *we ALL* abandon our pets *every time *we move - I mean talk about tarring with the same brush! It drives you to the people who let their lasses get pregnant by any old tom, and this is how I have always had to get me moggies. RSPCA, CPL all the same. Stupid policy!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Patch said:


> This is why many reputable rescues have such a rule - because of people who do deliberately lie or knowingly omit the truth, it`s not the rescues creating a rod for their own back but the liars `out there` who force them to bring in such blanket rules...


But the OP is not planning to breed the kitten she is asking for, she is breeding a registered pedigree queen! What possible business is that of the rescue's?

Liz


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2009)

spid said:


> I've had this very problem but with hubby being in the forces - apparently *we ALL* abandon our pets *every time *we move - I mean talk about tarring with the same brush! It drives you to the people who let their lasses get pregnant by any old tom, and this is how I have always had to get me moggies. RSPCA, CPL all the same. Stupid policy!


Again this is where smaller/independent rescue`s come into their own, they are usually more interested in getting to know the potential adopter as an individual. 
I had no problem whatsoever adopting cats and dogs while the thing I was married to was in the forces, I ended up as a voluntary fosterer, home checker, and behaviourist for a fair few rescues during that time, I did many home checks for forces homes, afair they all successfully adopted - yes some rescues tar all with the same brush but don`t take their lead and tar all rescues with the same negative brush in return, not all rescues are the same just as not all potential adopters are the same :wink5:


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2009)

lizward said:


> But the OP is not planning to breed the kitten she is asking for, she is breeding a registered pedigree queen! What possible business is that of the rescue's?
> 
> Liz


For the rescues with the policy it`s about perception - in their eye`s someone with an entire queen intended for breeding might breed off a rescue as well - and some certainly do that, [ dogs too ] if they have`nt already been neutered, and for some rescues it`s a case of same gender only to be homed with an entire so that they can`t be bred to each other, [ absolutely fair enough imo ].

Yes for people who would not dream of breeding from a rescue it can seem insulting on the surface of it, *but* anyone reasonable can consider the rescue`s point of view and will understand that it`s not them who have caused the situation so they should not feel insulted, but the scumbags who do breed from rescue`s have to be stopped somehow, human nature is the cause of the minority ruining it for the majority in most things, that`s the way life is thanks to our oh so superior species 

For a rescue, the `possible intent` of someone with a for-breeding animal, [ from the rescue`s point of view ], is absolutely their business if one of their charges is going to that home, they have every right to know the ethics of the potential adopter.

As said before, it`s the wrong doers who cause rescue`s to have blanket policies because they have had to clean up so many times, so they just say no, end of.

Most reputable smaller rescue`s have a more congenial ability to get to know people properly *as* people instead of just `ticks in boxes` before deciding who can adopt rather than go by wholesale `one size fits all` rules.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Patch said:


> For the rescues with the policy it`s about perception - in their eye`s someone with an entire queen intended for breeding might breed off a rescue as well - and some certainly do that, [ dogs too ] if they have`nt already been neutered, and for some rescues it`s a case of same gender only to be homed with an entire so that they can`t be bred to each other, [ absolutely fair enough imo ].
> 
> Yes for people who would not dream of breeding from a rescue it can seem insulting on the surface of it, *but* anyone reasonable can consider the rescue`s point of view and will understand that it`s not them who have caused the situation so they should not feel insulted, but the scumbags who do breed from rescue`s have to be stopped somehow, human nature is the cause of the minority ruining it for the majority in most things, that`s the way life is thanks to our oh so superior species
> 
> ...


why would someone who has a pedigree queen want to go through the palarva of rescuing if they want to breed with a moggie they could simply go and buy one from the internet. I do feel rescues go over the top.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Patch said:


> For the rescues with the policy it`s about perception - in their eye`s someone with an entire queen intended for breeding might breed off a rescue as well - and some certainly do that, [ dogs too ] if they have`nt already been neutered, and for some rescues it`s a case of same gender only to be homed with an entire so that they can`t be bred to each other, [ absolutely fair enough imo ].
> 
> Yes for people who would not dream of breeding from a rescue it can seem insulting on the surface of it, *but* anyone reasonable can consider the rescue`s point of view and will understand that it`s not them who have caused the situation so they should not feel insulted, but the scumbags who do breed from rescue`s have to be stopped somehow, human nature is the cause of the minority ruining it for the majority in most things, that`s the way life is thanks to our oh so superior species
> 
> ...


Fantastic post!  The minority (deceitful) ruin it for the majority (honest). Hence blanket rules must be implied.


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> why would someone who has a pedigree queen want to go through the palarva of rescuing if they want to breed with a moggie they could simply go and buy one from the internet. I do feel rescues go over the top.


Because they are a cheap option basically, one they can do crossbreeding from with their purebred, the `designer` market is flooded with them, I know someone myself who does crossbreeding and bought purebred, crossbred, and moggie for this purpose, the kittens often sell for more than purebreds incredible as that sounds, and of course there is no health testing involved so the breeders save themselves a packet that way, the unscrupulous will stop at nothing to make money, including using rescue`s which they can get cheaper than from other similar unethical breeders.

With so much of it going on, no way are rescues being over the top on this issue, these are lives we are talking about, and more potential lives being created unethically or carelessly which the same rescues end up having to deal with sooner or later, if you can`t understand that or refuse to acknowledge that rescues do have their reasons and have to do what they feel is right then I will have to give up trying to explain it, if you don`t - or won`t - get it from explanations already given then you will never understand 

** I don`t personally agree with some blanket policies but I do understand why some rescues feel they have no choice but to place such restrictions, and I do know from experience that if trying hard enough to prove oneself even those rescues with such policies will sometimes lift them in individual cases, hence I adopted two dogs [ now aged 14 and 15 ], from a rescue which had a no forces policy at the time - one they have since lifted subject to a letter of `recommendation of integrity` from a CO - hoops are well worth jumping through if that`s what it takes :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Patch said:


> Because they are a cheap option basically, one they can do crossbreeding from with their purebred, the `designer` market is flooded with them, I know someone myself who does crossbreeding and bought purebred, crossbred, and moggie for this purpose, the kittens often sell for more than purebreds incredible as that sounds, and of course there is no health testing involved so the breeders save themselves a packet that way, the unscrupulous will stop at nothing to make money, including using rescue`s which they can get cheaper than from other similar unethical breeders.
> 
> With so much of it going on, no way are rescues being over the top on this issue, these are lives we are talking about, and more potential lives being created unethically or carelessly which the same rescues end up having to deal with sooner or later, if you can`t understand that or refuse to acknowledge that rescues do have their reasons and have to do what they feel is right then I will have to give up trying to explain it, if you don`t - or won`t - get it from explanations already given then you will never understand
> 
> ** I don`t personally agree with some blanket policies but I do understand why some rescues feel they have no choice but to place such restrictions, and I do know from experience that if trying hard enough to prove oneself even those rescues with such policies will sometimes lift them in individual cases, hence I adopted two dogs [ now aged 14 and 15 ], from a rescue which had a no forces policy at the time - one they have since lifted subject to a letter of `recommendation of integrity` from a CO - hoops are well worth jumping through if that`s what it takes :smilewinkgrin:


Tried to give you rep for this post, but it seems I have to wait 24 hours :blushing:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Patch said:


> For the rescues with the policy it`s about perception - in their eye`s someone with an entire queen intended for breeding might breed off a rescue as well - and some certainly do that, [ dogs too ] if they have`nt already been neutered, and for some rescues it`s a case of same gender only to be homed with an entire so that they can`t be bred to each other, [ absolutely fair enough imo ].


But the OP said the kitten was already neutered. The rescue cannot be so dense that they imagine she is going to breed a neutered male, therefore it is simply a case of hatred of breeders, plain and simple. Well, fine, but if they hate breeders (and in the case of the RSPCA I think we have plenty of anecdotal evidence that supports the idea that they do indeed hate breeders) then they should not expect to get any support from breeders whatsoever, financial or otherwise.

In any case, those in rescue who scream about how terrible it is that people breed moggy kittens when rescues are full of cats needing homes, ought to ask themselves why people keep buying moggies from private individuals.

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lizward said:


> In any case, those in rescue who scream about how terrible it is that people breed moggy kittens when rescues are full of cats needing homes, ought to ask themselves why people keep buying moggies from private individuals.
> 
> Liz


Precisely!!!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Patch said:


> Because they are a cheap option basically,


Well i think its cheaper and less hassle to get a "free to good home" kitten is it not? when i rescued Mia she cost £30 she had no injections wasnt spade etc, she was from the RSPCA..... speaks volumes really. In my opinion they just refused a kitten a good home.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

lizward said:


> In any case, those in rescue who scream about how terrible it is that people breed moggy kittens when rescues are full of cats needing homes, ought to ask themselves why people keep buying moggies from private individuals.
> 
> Liz





spid said:


> Precisely!!!!!


Here Here! I had an absolute nightmare trying to 'rescue' my cats, I eventually had to use a family friend who worked in a shelter on the other side of Scotland as all centers here would only re home me white cats as they were to be indoor ut:

Surely my three girls all rescued are better off here with me being indoor cats than being in a shelter! I though it was the animals best interests that were at heart? :cursing:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i will say try a smaller rescue too, check out catchat.org for ones in your area


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Well i think its cheaper and less hassle to get a "free to good home" kitten is it not? when i rescued Mia she cost £30 she had no injections wasnt spade etc, she was from the RSPCA..... speaks volumes really. In my opinion they just refused a kitten a good home.


Surely it is cheaper/less hassle to get a chipped, neutered & jabbed kitten from a rescue. That's the only reason I would go to them.

We've had several cats/kittens from a RSPCA branch around here who never asked ONE question about us let alone do home checks. It's like a shop.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Patch said:


> For the rescues with the policy it`s about perception - in their eye`s someone with an entire queen intended for breeding might breed off a rescue as well - and some certainly do that, [ dogs too ] if they have`nt already been neutered, and for some rescues it`s a case of same gender only to be homed with an entire so that they can`t be bred to each other, [ absolutely fair enough imo ].
> 
> Yes for people who would not dream of breeding from a rescue it can seem insulting on the surface of it, *but* anyone reasonable can consider the rescue`s point of view and will understand that it`s not them who have caused the situation so they should not feel insulted, but the scumbags who do breed from rescue`s have to be stopped somehow, human nature is the cause of the minority ruining it for the majority in most things, that`s the way life is thanks to our oh so superior species
> 
> ...


Well formulated and interesting post but really your reasons don't apply. The kitten is _already neutered_. There is no question of them being concerned I might breed it, it being same or different gender to mine, of them being owrried I'm getting a nice creap stud cat. They won't home a neutered animal with me because I own a non-neutered one and they think no one should or something.

Yeah will be trying a smaller rescue centre hopefully.


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2009)

Kalipha said:


> Well formulated and interesting post but really your reasons don't apply. The kitten is _already neutered_. There is no question of them being concerned I might breed it, it being same or different gender to mine, of them being owrried I'm getting a nice creap stud cat. They won't home a neutered animal with me because I own a non-neutered one and they think no one should or something.
> 
> Yeah will be trying a smaller rescue centre hopefully.


As I said, I don`t agree with all blanket policies myself, and please don`t get me wrong I`m not saying you should`nt be able to rescue a neutered kitten because of having an entire, just trying to explain why some rescue`s do feel the need to have such a policy, [ rightly or wrongly ], hence suggesting contacting smaller independent reputable rescue`s who you be more likely to listen to you on your merits rather than which box you would be put into on a `one size fits all` form
:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Good news! I've got two ladies from a smaller rescue coming to do a home check today. They said having an unneutered cat in a theoretical straight no but when I explained the circumstances they said they'd come see us and talk to me. Yey for not being tarred with the same brush.

Oh this subject, point-and-laugh at Tillysdream who redblobbed me for this thread because "get her spayed then!!! problem solved". Yeah, spay the active registered foundation queen I spent a year saving up for and six months looking for. Why didn't I think of that! Unless you're going to disolve the GCCF and ban the cat fancy people are going to continue carefully breeding pedigree cats - that doesn't make us all irresponsible. What're you doing on a cat *breeding* forum if this is your attitude? Standing around feeling self-righteous?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

You do not sound like you know much about cats... To be embarking on breeding! Thats just my opinion. 

The members on here know I am against breeding, its no secret!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You do not sound like you know much about cats... To be embarking on breeding! Thats just my opinion.
> 
> The members on here know I am against breeding, its no secret!


I have had cats my whole life, three very good mentors, and a whole year in which to learn more. And you don't exactly know me very well to make that kind of call.

You're blanketly against breeding without exemption or reservation you're blatantly on the wrong forum, hop over to Cat Chat or something.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

FYI I bad rep'd you nearly a month ago! Why the display about it now?


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Because I've only just had reason to write in this post today (yey good news!). Wasn't going to post purely to be grumpy. Plus I only noticed last week  New to this forum so didn't know much about reputation so only found it last week and went 'well hey now!'. I'm not blobbing back or anything childish but just a bit  because it seems rather an unfair thing to get negative rep over. You basically red-blobbed me for planning to breed responsibly from an active registered girl and no other reason. I mean, gonna work your way down the forum picking out any post that mentions breeding or intending to breed kittens and bad rep them? 

"Pics of Mona's new babies!" *red blob*
"Sapphire, my new breeding girl" *red blob*
"Retiring my stud" *red blob*


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Im glad your getting some good news finally 

Hope it all goes well!

It does come accross as a bit dumb as to why they wouldnt let you have a fixed cat 

Kinda turns me of rescues a bit


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

All these people who are dead against breeding, must also dislike cats. If every cat was spayed/neutered, yes overtime it would clear rescues, but then the species would die out!

There are loads of kids awaiting adoption, but no one criticises poeple for getting pregnant and having their own kid rather than adopting one already born and looking for a home!!! I have a feeling a response like that to someone posting their _happy _ news would go down like a fart in a spacesuit :smilewinkgrin: and be most unwelcome.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh *string of expletives*

They've had an emergancy and can't come today. I'm very rarely off in the week so no home check till next week. So disappointed


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Saikou said:


> All these people who are dead against breeding, must also dislike cats. If every cat was spayed/neutered, yes overtime it would clear rescues, but then the species would die out!




I love cats!!! My life, my everything! Thats why my 4 are spayed/neutered, cos I care! And don't see them as money making machines, to be disguarded when can no longer be bred from.

And why risk their wee lives? To pop out kittens for £££££££'s 

Cats would never die out...Remember ferals? And there will always be people who will breed their cats for MONEY... Sad really....

Its my opinion, and I am allowed it!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Love the implication that most cat breeders are making any money  It's a hobby.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I love cats!!! My life, my everything! Thats why my 4 are spayed/neutered, cos I care! And don't see them as money making machines, to be disguarded when can no longer be bred from.
> 
> And why risk their wee lives? To pop out kittens for £££££££'s
> 
> ...


Not everyone wants a feral or mixed cat though.

I have three mixed cats and I love them. But I also love the birman and sphynx cats and I cant wait until I have one of each or more 

But I wont love one more then the other!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> And don't see them as money making machines, to be disguarded when can no longer be bred from.


Neither do I, mine are my family, and once retired they stay with me, I'd rather give up breeding that rehome them. Don't tar every breeder with the same brush!!!



tillysdream said:


> And why risk their wee lives? To pop out kittens for £££££££'s


If you think you can make money out of it, give it a go and find out just how much money you lose breeding.

Do your cats go outside, feed them on a completely dry diet? If so you are risking their lives there more than having a litter of kittens.



tillysdream said:


> Cats would never die out...Remember ferals? And there will always be people who will breed their cats for MONEY... Sad really....


Not if your way was followed and every cat neutered or spayed. Again with the money........try it for yourself and find out. :smilewinkgrin:



tillysdream said:


> Its my opinion, and I am allowed it!


Yeah me too


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Neither do I, mine are my family, and once retired they stay with me, I'd rather give up breeding that rehome them. Don't tar every breeder with the same brush!!!
> 
> If you think you can make money out of it, give it a go and find out just how much money you lose breeding.
> 
> ...


My cats are indoor cats! And my first and only cat to be pts was nearly 21 years old! How many "queens" live to that age....?

And 3 of my cats are on JWB dry, and my urinary stone problem cat is on wet Applaws!

Comparing dry cat food to the danger of having kittens...PLEASE!! LOL


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Read some of the OP's other threads about "retiring queens"....

enough said really!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Wouldnt queens or studs fixed once they become much older and unsafe for them to have kittens 

Tilly I think you need to be a bit more open minded that there ARE good breeders out there and not everyone is bad!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Wouldnt queens or studs fixed once they become much older and unsafe for them to have kittens
> 
> Tilly I think you need to be a bit more open minded that there ARE good breeders out there and not everyone is bad!


Yes, there are a couple of good breeders, but I still don't like it! :blushing:

I generally keep out of breeding sections, but I was tipped off that the OP posted inflammatory comments about me on this thread...thus came to see...

ps. I commented on this thread over a month ago, I have hardly came into the breeding section since...once or twice tops!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> Comparing dry cat food to the danger of having kittens...PLEASE!! LOL



Reproduction is the most natural thing in the world. If it was fraught with the levels of danger you think then Mother Nature has done a piss poor job and its surprising the species has lasted this long. Surely they would have died out years ago with queens dropping dead left right and centre.

Dry food at the other end of the scale is anything but natural, and as you have already found out is deleterious to their health.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Dry food at the other end of the scale is anything but natural, and as you have already found out is deleterious to their health.


My 21 year old angel, was on dry food all her life! With no probelms...

My male persian, indeed had problems with dry, and after surgery I changed him onto wet food mixed with alot of water, so he is constantly flushing out nasties in his bladder....

The vet who carried out his surgery (now an ex collegue) recommended he stayed on dry, cos he is persian, he tends to have a sensitive tummy. But I made the decision to change to wet + water, cos I studied diet and specialised in it! 

My cats have a water fountain, and drink loads of water...


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

ps. I have saw first hand the damage breeding has caused!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Read some of the OP's other threads about "retiring queens"....
> 
> enough said really!


What, this one? - http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/58183-retirement-queens.html That's the only one I know of and I don't know what's 'enough said' about it. Retire as in 'stop breeding from' not 'get rid of'. I fortunately have several years before needing to worry about any of that; whether you keep a girl or let her go to a less crowded home. Certainly Lily will be with me all her days. I'll worry about two, three generations down the line when I get there


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> ps. I have saw first hand the damage breeding has caused!


Which I am sure are exceptions rather than the rule!! But as you said, if you don't like breeding, then don't its up to you your right to do so.

Just as it is others rights to breed if they wish to do so, and should be able to do so without someone, who knows nothing about them personally, implying they are deliberately killing their cats for the sake of money - which quite frankly comes across as slighly insane.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Which I am sure are exceptions rather than the rule!! But as you said, if you don't like breeding, then don't its up to you your right to do so.
> 
> Just as it is others rights to breed if they wish to do so, and should be able to do so without someone, who knows nothing about them personally, implying they are deliberately killing their cats for the sake of money - which quite frankly comes across as slighly insane.


Insane? Me? No! I think breeding is insane! As I said, I don't often come into the breeding section due to my strong views...

If it makes you feel better, I dislike moggy breeders even more! 

Have you read about a certain breeders disappointment when she found out maybe she couldn't breed longer than 4 years? Think theres deffo pound signs there, and not the cats welfare imo! Read the thread about retiring queens and pm me!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Insane? Me? No! I think breeding is insane! As I said, I don't often come into the breeding section due to my strong views...
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I dislike moggy breeders even more!
> 
> Have you read about a certain breeders disappointment when she found out maybe she couldn't breed longer than 4 years? Think theres deffo pound signs there, and not the cats welfare imo! Read the thread about retiring queens and pm me!


Where in that thread, exactly, did I say I was disappointed? Or complain? I just asked how it worked. Jesus, you really are obnoxious. I am not trying to make money, I would be a fool if I thought I would when I have mentor on all sides and anyone who's been doing it any length of the time knows you don't. It's a *hobby*


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the bad rep guys, as ever I put the animlas first...And I am the bad guy for hating to see cats suffer. Good one! Bad rep in the post to you also (when I have some to give) 

Funny how one red was from a byb


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I found myself wondering how on earth you'd got four green blobs already if you post stuff like that!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Thanks for all the bad rep guys, as ever I put the animlas first...And I am the bad guy for hating to see cats suffer. Good one! Bad rep in the post to you also (when I have some to give)
> 
> Funny how one red was from a byb


Your very welcome 

I just think you shouldnt tar everyone with the same brush is all. I dont think we will ever get all the animals out of rescues and keep them from there. 
And what evidence do you have to say this "person" is a back yard breeder 

Is it all from a bit of hear say and you making up your on conclusions  Cause I think its pretty harsh to call someone that if you dont have all the information


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

lizward said:


> I found myself wondering how on earth you'd got four green blobs already if you post stuff like that!


I was nearly on 5 green blobs til you red blobbed me lol....ps. And i NEVER beg for rep . I have that many cos I give out good healthcare advice and post well. As worked in the veterinary field for years.

I have had many red blobs for speaking my mind, and for putting animals first. It was indeed other people on this thread that name called me. I just debated on the cats side of things...

Hoo hum...


----------



## Catluvme (Sep 28, 2009)

What are these green and red blobs you are all mentioning


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Catluvme said:


> What are these green and red blobs you are all mentioning


Reputation  You get a row of green 'blobs' under your name that say how many people have approved or disapproved of what you've said. There's a section on your profile where you can see who's given you good reputation (green 'blob') or bad reputation (red 'blob')


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I have one grteen blob i think where do i check this info out for the blobs on my profile on who gave me what then i can go after them who gave me a red lol oops thats mostly everyone !!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*Going back to topic, you may want to wait for a bit and see what is wrong with your kitten as you say she's ill from the cat you took in. you don't want another cat to get poorly too. *


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> *Going back to topic, you may want to wait for a bit and see what is wrong with your kitten as you say she's ill from the cat you took in. you don't want another cat to get poorly too. *


I agree. Was a homecheck only, will wait on actually getting her a friend  Do think she'd like one though


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh right sorry, i thought there was one ready to be homed.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> oh right sorry, i thought there was one ready to be homed.


There's a few but gotta wait for this to clear up first in case it's FIP or something hideous. I'm probably over reacting but don't wanna take the chance. You know the odd thing is apart from the runs both cats seem perfectly healthy! Condition, energy etc


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

but not healthy in the mind though due to her being passed about etc, stress can cause all kinds of things that don't always show. i think she's gonna need to learn to trust people again as let's face it, no one knows what has happened to her in the past.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> but not healthy in the mind though due to her being passed about etc, stress can cause all kinds of things that don't always show. i think she's gonna need to learn to trust people again as let's face it, no one knows what has happened to her in the past.


For bystanders please note the passed about and stressed and 'god knows what happened to her' refers to my foster cat, *not* my little queen  Before you get any ideas 

And indeed I think Meeka's probably had a really shitty time of it. She's had 3 previous homes that I know of - which makes five with me and Liz and only 2 years old! Poor girl. I hope the runs are just stress and diet, but the fact Lily's got it too now concerns me that it's something infectious. She's currently screaming in my face because vet told me to starve her for 24 hours and Lily Disagrees With This.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Have you read about a certain breeders disappointment when she found out maybe she couldn't breed longer than 4 years? Think theres deffo pound signs there, and not the cats welfare imo! Read the thread about retiring queens and pm me!


Since you think there's only a "couple" of good breeders out there, why not read this and tell me what you think!!!
Cost of Breeding

I wrote it 10 years ago and it still applies, and now you tell me you hate moggie breeders even more, well Cuba's unplanned babies and me thank you very much for that! Not.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

You keep refering to the little Mau kitten as "your little Queen".... That implies you just see her as a breeding Queen and not a beautiful pet cat!
I find this very telling!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> You keep refering to the little Mau kitten as "your little Queen".... That implies you just see her as a breeding Queen and not a beautiful pet cat!
> I find this very telling!


You find a great deal of irrelavent things very telling  She is indeed my little queen - in every sense. It's a term of affection. Said little queen is currently curled up in my lap getting many cuddles, she is my pride and joy and I love her very much. Go find someone else to troll, I am getting really sick of someone I don't know who's never met me or seen my animals informing me that I don't care about my cat.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Kalipha said:


> You find a great deal of irrelavent things very telling  She is indeed my little queen - in every sense. It's a term of affection. Said little queen is currently curled up in my lap getting many cuddles, she is my pride and joy and I love her very much. Go find someone else to troll, I am getting really sick of someone I don't know who's never met me or seen my animals informing me that I don't care about my cat.


I didn't say you didn't care for your cat! I bet you care for her very much....
A bit like a farmer who cares for his harvest! x x x 

Won't post again.....


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I didn't say you didn't care for your cat! I bet you care for her very much....
> A bit like a farmer who cares for his harvest! x x x
> 
> Won't post again.....


What a horrible, judgemental person you are!

I've reported you for trolling. Don't like breeding? Why read this aside from to rile people up about their precious cats & accusing them of not being careful, responsible & loving owners. You disgust me.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> What a horrible, judgemental person you are!
> 
> I've reported you for trolling. Don't like breeding? Get the f off the breeding forum.


And in turn you are judging me, are you not? It cuts both ways...Only my way cats never suffer a horrible pregnancy and ill health having been bred too much!

Oh, have you read all the thread? This OP name called me on this thread, which I hadn't posted on! Thats what brought me on....FACT!

Thanks for the sneaky comments and name calling on the red rep you gave me messy hearts.

A good breeder wouldn't mind my posting!

A mod is VERY aware of this thread!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i got a red blob from her too on this thread.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I do not breed so there you go judging & assuming. Go away, troll!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> i got a red blob from her too on this thread.


No, you didn't. It was for another thread.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> What a horrible, judgemental person you are!
> 
> I've reported you for trolling. Don't like breeding? Why read this aside from to rile people up about their precious cats & accusing them of not being careful, responsible & loving owners. You disgust me.


Have i said anything as strong as that (highlighted in red) in any of my posts?
I think not....
You all keep bad repping me, is that not enough for you!
Now the OP has bad repped me name calling ME...(SNEAKY)
Have I name called any of you???? The answer is NO!!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I didn't say you didn't care for your cat! I bet you care for her very much....
> A bit like a farmer who cares for his harvest!


That's totally out of line. Find somewhere else to rant - plenty of easier targets out there than us. Why bother winding us up - the "couple" of decent breeders you think there are in the world - when there's thousands others you'd get more out of elsewhere with your evangelising?


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> And in turn you are judging me, are you not? It cuts both ways...Only my way cats never suffer a horrible pregnancy and ill health having been bred too much!
> 
> Oh, have you read all the thread? This OP name called me on this thread, which I hadn't posted on! Thats what brought me on....FACT!
> 
> ...












whats with this whole inlargment of the word fact  makes me feel were in a court!

I think people are getting upset because you are saying they are horrible and not treating their cats correctly 

This is gonna turn people away that have genuine questions and concerns about breeding and thats not a good thing 

I am hungry and we have no bread -FACT.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> No, you didn't. It was for another thread.


yeah the other thread which you never commented on, just red blobbed me for no reason


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> That's totally out of line. Find somewhere else to rant - plenty of easier targets out there than us. Why bother winding us up - the "couple" of decent breeders you think there are in the world - when there's thousands others you'd get more out of elsewhere with your evangelising?


I was not interested in this thread til the OP typed my user name and ridiculed me, even though I had never posted on this thread. Gave her bad rep a month ago when I was a newbie, and she decided to bring it up today. I indeed keep away from breeding threads, because of my strong views on the subject! Have you read the whole thread?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I was not interested in this thread til the OP typed my user name and ridicled me, even though I had never posted on this thread. Gave her bad rep a month ago when I was a newbie. I indeed keep away from breeding threads, because of my strong views on the subject! Have you read the whole thread?


Yes, I have. I don't agree with what was posted about you, but I don't think your response was honourable.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> yeah the other thread which you never commented on, just red blobbed me for no reason


I didn't realise people took blobs on the internet so personally. I disagreed with the tone of a comment you made & didn't want to change the topic by doing so.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> whats with this whole inlargment of the word fact  makes me feel were in a court!
> 
> I think people are getting upset because you are saying they are horrible and not treating their cats correctly
> 
> ...


I have not called anyone "horrible" FACT!!!

The name calling has indeed came from all you lot...I am on my own here, taking fire from all of you.....Not once have I called any of you a nasty word.
I havn't bad rep'd any of you either! Or sent the nasty messages you all have via the bad rep system thats 7 at the last count!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yes, I have. I don't agree with what was posted about you, but I don't think your response was honourable.


Not honourable? They are my strong beliefs... I think ive been framed gov....


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I didn't say you didn't care for your cat! I bet you care for her very much....
> A bit like a farmer who cares for his harvest! x x x
> 
> Won't post again.....


Chance would be a fine thing. Only if you get the last word in, right?

And actually you did post, on the second page. And who caers if you posted? My comment was re: you bad repping me purely for having an active reged kitten. And yes I'm afraid I have finally 'red blobbed' you. You talking about my kitten as a 'harvest' was kind of the last straw. That's my baby you're talking about not some dairy cow! What an absolutely hideous thing to say.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Not honourable? They are my strong beliefs... I think ive been framed gov....


I think yer in the wrong place guv..... All of us have strong beliefs about one thing or another, but just cos one person upset you doesn't give you carte blanche to fire off to everyone else.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I think yer in the wrong place guv..... All of us have strong beliefs about one thing or another, but just cos one person upset you doesn't give you carte blanche to fire off to everyone else.


I didn't fire off first, you all came on this thread to have a go at me, I just defended my beliefs! And corrected the twisting of my words!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Kalipha said:


> Chance would be a fine thing. Only if you get the last word in, right?
> 
> And actually you did post, on the second page. And who caers if you posted? My comment was re: you bad repping me purely for having an active reged kitten. And yes I'm afraid I have finally 'red blobbed' you. You talking about my kitten as a 'harvest' was kind of the last straw. That's my baby you're talking about not some dairy cow! What an absolutely hideous thing to say.


And whats wrong with a dairy cow? Its a living breathing animal with feelings and thoughts....It certainly doesn't deserve to be bred either...And is no less in my eyes!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> Chance would be a fine thing. Only if you get the last word in, right?
> 
> And actually you did post, on the second page. And who caers if you posted? My comment was re: you bad repping me purely for having an active reged kitten. And yes I'm afraid I have finally 'red blobbed' you. You talking about my kitten as a 'harvest' was kind of the last straw. That's my baby you're talking about not some dairy cow! What an absolutely hideous thing to say.


dairy cows also need love and looking after you know.

they will need breeding though correctly, so we can have milk.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I didn't fire off first, you all came on this thread to have a go at me, I just defended my beliefs! And corrected the twisting of my words!


I didn't say you did first. And nobody would have come on to have a go if you hadn't said some rather incendiary things aimed at "other people" rather than at the person who upset you.
Now who's twisting words?


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> And whats wrong with a dairy cow? Its a living breathing animal with feelings and thoughts....It certainly doesn't deserve to be bred either...And is no less in my eyes!


I more meant the implication that she was a 'harvest' and you put it in the same way a dairy cow is kept purely for what it produces, which is what you've repeatedly implied or outright stated about my kitten.

Urgh, enough. I'm done with this thread, two attempts to bring it back on topic have failed. When I have news I'll start a new one. And unlike you I actually mean that (as I said 'I won't post anymore'? Riiiight)


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> Humn. My new little queen, Lily, I have been wondering about getting her a friend as I work full time and I think she would be happier with someone to play with. However when I contacted the RSPCA they said they won't rehome to a home with unneutered animals. Anyone else had this and do you know if other shelters, such as the CPL, are more flexible?


I do beleive we have got a bit of track again here 
The question was and i quote
*Anyone else had this and do you know if other shelters, such as the CPL, are more flexible?*
Lets see if we can answer this in a positive way rather then bringing up all the BYB crap again!!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I have not called anyone "horrible" FACT!!!
> 
> The name calling has indeed came from all you lot...I am on my own here, taking fire from all of you.....Not once have I called any of you a nasty word.
> I havn't bad rep'd any of you either! Or sent the nasty messages you all have via the bad rep system thats 7 at the last count!


You might not have said their horrible but you seem to be insinuating that they are though.

Well thats life for ya, aint a bed of roses all the time! 

Actually Ive been checking to see if you have, the reason i blob you is because you dont seem to respect or at least be open minded to other people that dont agree with you!.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am astounded to see that this troll has got up to five reputation now - I would have thought she'd be going DOWN today not UP! Who are all the silent cowards who keep applauding her I wonder?

Liz


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

lizward said:


> I am astounded to see that this troll has got up to five reputation now - I would have thought she'd be going DOWN today not UP! Who are all the silent cowards who keep applauding her I wonder?
> 
> Liz


Did you see Reds post? OFF TOPIC ladies!!!!

And yes, I have had lots of good rep and pm's regarding what you lot have done and called me, seems I am not alone in my views 

And you have all shown your true colours!

Now ON TOPIC....


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I do beleive we have got a bit of track again here
> The question was and i quote
> *Anyone else had this and do you know if other shelters, such as the CPL, are more flexible?*
> Lets see if we can answer this in a positive way rather then bringing up all the BYB crap again!!


Our local place didn't even ask this question when we adopted, you're probably best off going with the smaller/local places rather than the mainstream RSPCA etc


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> Did you see Reds post? OFF TOPIC ladies!!!!


So your posts calling us all the names under the sun are allowed to stand and then you get the last word. Yeah, right ....


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Riverwish said:


> Our local place didn't even ask this question when we adopted, you're probably best off going with the smaller/local places rather than the mainstream RSPCA etc


Thanks for the red blob Riverwish!
Sneaky!!!! You post normal on here, then red rep me with a comment...
That makes 8 reds from you lot on here...
I helped you out alot a month back with advice , guess that counts for nothing on here...
Keep jumping on the bandwagon....


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Thanks for the red blob Riverwish!
> Sneaky!!!! You post normal on here, then red rep me with a comment...
> That makes 8 reds from you lot on here...
> I helped you out alot a month back with advice , guess that counts for nothing on here...
> Keep jumping on the bandwagon....


I got sick of reading you whining.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Riverwish said:


> I got sick of reading you whining.


maybe this post needs locking its just going to cause bad feelings across the forum.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Riverwish said:


> I got sick of reading you whining.


I have been under attack here, from 8 members....And I am not whining!

You lot are the underhanded bullies and my pms are full of those who agree!


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> I have been under attack here, from 8 members....And I am not whining!
> 
> You lot are the underhanded bullies and my pms are full of those who agree!


Oh who cares. Get over yourself.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> I have been under attack here, from 8 members....And I am not whining!
> 
> You lot are the underhanded bullies and my pms are full of those who agree!


come on people lets just agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

lizward said:


> So your posts calling us all the names under the sun are allowed to stand and then you get the last word. Yeah, right ....


I said I didn't like breeding, full stop.

The name calling was directed at me...Not once did I name call.....

I was told...."You are disgusting", "Horrible" "Troll" etc.... Thats just on this thread, must more via the red rep system....Which is breaking forum rules, to use for abuse...

Which I am going to now report!

You my not have liked my views on breeding, but you ganged up on here and via the rep system. Bullying!


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

And to RED, the OP flamed her own thread, but calling me out by name about a rep I left her a month ago!!! Please, she took it off topic!

Think I have way too much class for this joint...I am outta here...

Door is slamming shut tight behind me!


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

This thread is being closed


----------

